# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Swedish

## Kostik

I have now decided to learn the swedish =)

----------


## Оля

I'm with you ::  But где взять учителя?   ::

----------


## Wowik

In Sweden, I think.

----------


## EmDii

В Финландии тоже много учителей шведского. Пойдите сюда!  ::  Сможете одновременно преподавать русский мне.

----------


## Оля

> В Финляндии тоже много учителей шведского. Приезжайте сюда!  Сможете одновременно преподавать мне русский.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Why Swedish?   ::   
Much better to learn the beautiful and musical language of Norwegian! It is sooo much more useful and will give an extra dimension to your soul!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Why Swedish?    
> Much better to learn the beautiful and musical language of Norwegian! It is sooo much more useful and will give an extra dimension to your soul!

 Why Norwegian? Why not Danish? Norwegian (Bokm

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ah, but there you see! Norwegian is the hub between all three languages! Learning Norwegian you'll be able to read Swedish AND Danish (and New Norwegian)! Besides, Norway is the third largest exporter of oil in the world (after Russia and Saudi Arabia)!

----------


## Wowik

> between all three languages!

 I agree! It is a good reason!

----------


## VendingMachine

There would be nothing wrong with Norwegian if there wasn't this horrible thing called 'tonelag' - this horrible thing will give you a lot of headache. Norwegian textbooks must come with a health warning. So learn Danish and excersize your throat muscles instead .

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That is what makes the language so beautiful and melodious! What is harder is all the 23049856 dialects this small country of 4.5 mill people have!

----------


## VendingMachine

What, tonelag makes Norwegian beautiful? LOL, it gives me a headache. Now, stoedet is what makes Danish really beautiful  ::

----------


## Zhenya

9 million people in Sweden... about half in the other countries...  And also I speak swedish  ::

----------


## V

Norwegian and Swedish are a pain cause of the ____ intonation or whatever, I guess that's the tonelag.

----------


## basurero

How exactly do tones lag?   ::

----------


## V

> How exactly do tones lag?

 Man, all these annoying questions!

----------


## VendingMachine

True linguistic story about how this frikkin tonelag thing came about - the Norwegians and the Swedes were so fascinated by Danish glottal stops that they tried to immitate them in their respective languages but to no avail - coming from farther north they were slower than the Danes and their tones were lagging far behind. This is how tonelag came into existance.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It's colder up there, oral fluid solidifies under those conditions, making it harder to speak fast!

----------


## Rickard

Some difficult subtleties in our language (in case you haven't listened to them before)  http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... rch=Search

----------


## V

Sweden should just be annexed by Austria.

----------


## sofija

Speaking scandinavian languages is like singin'...up&down all the time...al least that's so with swedish, and they say norwegian and danish are quite similar... 
swedish is great, i've studied it for a short while....i miss it  ::  jag ar ledsen nu  ::

----------


## YUKO

Шведский с нуля - это трудно? Как начать учить самостоятельно? 
знаю англ на уровне intermediate

----------


## Agnetha

How to say oterwise: om tio minuter- ? ganska-?
I need synonyms  ::

----------


## Hanna

> How to say oterwise: om tio minuter- ? ganska-?
> I need synonyms

 I can't think of another way to say "om tio minuter" "Inom tio minuter" perhaps, but then you slightly change the meaning of the sentence, by saying "Within" instead of "In" ten minutes....   Synonyms for "Ganska": 
If you want to say "Den är ganska bra" (It is quite/relatively/somewhat good") 
Den är *rättså* bra
Den är *hyfsat* bra 
Han var ganska försenad   (He was quite/somewhat delayed) 
Han var* något* försenad.
Han var en *smula* försenad. 
Swedish does not have as many synonyms as English, for example.  
Hope this helped!  ::

----------


## Agnetha

*YUKO* , я учу шведский самостоятельно по курсу Погодиной (с аудиодорожками). Очень доходчивые объяснения и хорошо выстроенная работа с лексикой: новые слова повторяются в упражнениях, что позволяет без особых проблем их запомнить. Позже планирую приступить к курсу для более продвинутых изучающих.

----------


## Agnetha

*Hanna* , ja, det goer det. Tack  ::

----------


## Agnetha

И еще: на базе английского и немецкого шведский дается очень легко! По моим скромным наблюдениям около 80 процентов слов похожи на слова из двух вышеперечисленных языков. Я даже умудрилась обнаружить сходство некоторых корней с румынскими эквивалентами  ::  В общем, для более-менее подготовленного изучающего освоение шведского становится довольно увлекательным процессом с элементом лингвистического исследования и сопоставления.

----------

